
Appeals Court: Buying Keyword Ads Based On a Competitor’s Name Is OK - profitbaron
http://paidcontent.org/article/419-appeals-court-buying-keyword-ads-based-on-a-competitors-name-is-ok/
======
jonkelly
I'm not sure if most people know how dangerous this issue is for Google. If
the courts find that they have to suppress ads for TM keywords, they will get
into a never-ending battle with every "Jim's Auto Body" across the country.

